#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  If (cell color) then type "y"

## Helmiwm

Hello Folks, I am Blind to VBA. 
Currently I need to name rows in excel. if the cell color is yellow, the cell needs to print "Y".
If it is white, it needs to print  "N".  
The color is manually highlighted due to unconditional events. 

If you guys have the solution. Let me know. 
Kind Regards, 
Helmi

----------


## davesexcel

Attaching a sample workbook enables others to work on your problem:

To attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to make it clear what is needed.  Include BEFORE/AFTER sheets if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and click "manage attachments" to open the upload window.


To add a file to a post

----------


## AliGW

Is there a reason why you posted this in the Powerpoint section? Do you want me to move it to the Excel area?

----------

